# Don't Order A Heart for Reformation



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 9, 2007)

I just recieved my shipment for the new book we just finished, "A Heart for Reformation". Well, for some reason, the edited version that appears in our account, is not being sent. For some reason Lulu sent me the OLD version. The old version is showing up in the patron section and reseller's section on Lulu's preview of the book. So they have the wrong version out there. In other words, I got 10 brand new copies for an unedited book that is ridden with typos. Nice eh?

I contacted Lulu and we should resolve the problem in a day or so. 

I'm just putting this out here so the one or two people that buy the book won't buy the wrong version. Wait for the updated version.

I'll let you know when they fix the problem.


----------



## turmeric (Jun 9, 2007)

Ah, the joys of publishing! Sorry for you.


----------



## cwjudyjr (Jun 21, 2007)

*I ordered last week...*

I order one last week onthe 11th and obviously did not see this until today. Has the problem been resolved and if so when was it? Thanks!

God Bless,

Conrad


----------

